# Are there any pieces that completely urprised you positively?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

For me it would be Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherazade_ and Stravinsky's _Song of the nightgale_; I have both on a single CD, and I listened to it o the first time I was completely blown away by both compositions.
(I sit true Stravinsky was a taught by Rimsky-Korsakov?)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pieces that have blown you away recently?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> For me it would be Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherazade_ and Stravinsky's _Song of the nightgale_; I have both on a single CD, and I listened to it o the first time I was completely blown away by both compositions.
> (I sit true Stravinsky was a taught by Rimsky-Korsakov?)


Do you have the Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony CD of those two works? It's great! Stravinsky's orchestration really shines on Song of the Nightingale, and I can't imagine a better Scheherazade. It is indeed true that Stravinsky studied under Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

To be sure there are works that I abstained from because of prior experiences with those composers. But I couldn't have been more wrong. A few of the works that completely blew me away:

Bartok - The Wooden Prince. Didn't really like the quartets or piano concerti, but this is wonderful.

Wagner - Tristan und Isolde. I put off listening for a long, long time. Then one rainy day decided it was time. Wow! What a thrilling work that is - long, yes, but what powerful writing.

Elgar - the Symphonies. These two I just ignored for the longest time. Listened once in college and that was enough. No impression made. Then at some point I heard the 1st and was totally immersed and enthralled. Then I pulled out that old recording of the 2nd and was even more taken in. Now, the 2nd is one of my absolute favorite works in the entire repertoire and there is rarely a week go by that I don't put on one of the 36 recordings I've collected. Yes, blown away is the correct term.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It has to be about fairy tales .


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> Do you have the Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony CD of those two works? It's great! Stravinsky's orchestration really shines on Song of the Nightingale, and I can't imagine a better Scheherazade. It is indeed true that Stravinsky studied under Rimsky-Korsakov.


Yes. it's this one, it's nice to see I'm not the only one to thing that was a very good recording; anything else you think I'll like?


----------

